# Mold in a room



## ship (Jul 11, 2007)

So say you are in the understage storage areas and smell mold somewhere, or just sit in a confrence room and think you smell it. Whats' the proper course of action?

What for school or industry would be a procedure to follow & if tasked with the solution, is the how to solve that problem by way of procedures & protection? What say if just a storage room is the risk & what do you do with say scenery effected that needs to go (how to dispose of) verses how to solve the problems with say stuff that must be kept or the walls themselves in saving them?

What's the overall health risk if any? What besides a damp musty smell of a sort is other things one might see or find?

(Note, once almost bought a house that I just kind of had a feeling had a spore problem in the basement. Saw the dots etc. but the realitor said it passed inspections and had no declorations. Had my own inspector out and amongst other things we found with the place, he was thinking the same thing as me on the spores by way of various dots and the smell but could not legally confirm this. Such a conformation I would have to pay for if I wished for it. Luckily I didn't buy the place in the end and got my deposit back. Such a smell I learned over the years from past theaters worked in. What I knew back than was not really health related, more about damage to materials. What's the difference in concerns these days?)


----------

